
How to find free Beta Testers for new app? - Lucifer_Ze
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1466922522
======
pragmaticlurker
This should go directly on /r/ChoosingBeggars

~~~
mtmail
[https://www.reddit.com/r/alphaandbetausers/](https://www.reddit.com/r/alphaandbetausers/)
is more relevant.
[https://old.reddit.com/r/startups/wiki/index#wiki_where_to_g...](https://old.reddit.com/r/startups/wiki/index#wiki_where_to_get_testers)
has a couple of more hints.

